# how to store final product??



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 23, 2007)

Ive always stored my smoke in my freezer.
And assumed it was the best way to store, smoke.

ive lurked in the Hash section, and they say, freezing trim/bud
freezes the Thricome(sp) and make it seperate from the leaf/bud.

Thinking about that.  I had an epiphany.
IM STORING MY PRECIOUS SMOKE IN THE WRONG PLACE.

So i had to come here and ask..

Store smoke in FREEZER?  FRIG? ROOM TEMP? what??

thanks


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 23, 2007)

Ive always stored my dry bud in a snap lock plastic bag then put that into like a ice cream container into the freezer i aint never heard bout the trichomes seperaiting from the bud though


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 23, 2007)

Man, that is a good connection right there.  I usually store in the freezer too but now that is going to be moved to the fridge.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah..It's true that it does that, i was reading a cannabis guide i was looking at in Barnes and Nobles. lol. I have always used a vacuum sealer. you just put the weed in the bag, slide the end in and watch it **** down. the other thing is...it doesn't compress the bud making crystals or anything fall off! so when you open it..days, weeks, months later you have fresh fluffy bud just how you set it in there! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## berserker (Jun 24, 2007)

I seal mine up in mason jars and keep them in the freezer.I have NEVER had any type of problem.I have kept them in the freezer for over acouple years and pull some out on a special occasion and tasted all as good as the day I put them in that jar.:hubba:


----------



## KADE (Jun 25, 2007)

Freezing helps them break off when u are beating the hell outta them with all the ice and whatnot in the hash making process.


----------

